# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Replicate بین دو Domain

## ali_up1

سلام دوستان
چطور میشه Replication بین دوتا Database، در دوتا Domain مختلف رو انجام داد؟
چون user های تعریف شده در domain های مختلف تعریف شدن، هر طور Replicate میکنم ی طرف قضیه دسترسی نداره!!
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## ali_up1

ظاهرا میشه این کارو کرد
به این سایت سر بزنید

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321822

پاراگراف 
Use Windows Authentication to Set Up Replication Between Two Computers Running SQL Server in Non-Trusted Domains

اینجا گفته:
1) Configure a local Windows account on both the Publisher and the Subscriber that has the same name and password
این کارو کردم،admin اش هم کردم!!

2)use the account to start the SQL Server Agent service on the Publisher for push subscriptions and on the Subscriber for pull subscriptions
این تیکه دوم رو  بلد نیستم، کسی میدونه؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در قسمت دوم در configuration tools-Configuration Manager این User Account رو به Local تغییر بدید که باعث اجرای Replication می شود.

----------


## ali_up1

اقای صادقیان عزیز
اگه منظورتون تغییر به Sql server Configuration manager-> Sql service service ->agent->Log on ->localuserReplication1  هستش باید بگم این کارم کردم ولی باز Replicate نکرد ولی اگه منظورتون چیزه دیگه هستش خواهشا' ی توضیح کوچیک بدین!!
مشکل سر subscriber هستش که نمیتونه initialize شه

----------

